# Naloxone Nasal spray



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Has anyone here tried naloxone Nasal spray


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Don't u all think if naloxone was successful than naloxone nasal spray should also be helpful


----------



## seanob (Jun 29, 2019)

I tried naloxone injections and they did not help.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Srry to hear that but may be for others it might help


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

How was Ur dp caused by marijuana or stress?


----------



## seanob (Jun 29, 2019)

Messirocks said:


> Srry to hear that but may be for others it might help


Yes that's why I tried it. I saw stories of other people which it helped them immensly.

From my understanding, the nasal spray is not strong enough. You really need the injection. I will try it again when I finish this keto diet to see if it helps. But I don't think anything will change for me. Also tried LDN which didn't help either.


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

seanob said:


> From my understanding, the nasal spray is not strong enough.


But surely, if it is approved for the use of stopping overdose, it has the same effect on the brain as the injection, no?


----------



## seanob (Jun 29, 2019)

Patrick H. said:


> But surely, if it is approved for the use of stopping overdose, it has the same effect on the brain as the injection, no?


No. The bio-availability of it is much less. In the clinical trial in Russia, high doses were used to cure DP/DR.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Please sOme one try it .the country where I live only naloxone injections is available not naloxone nasal spray


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

seanob said:


> No. The bio-availability of it is much less. In the clinical trial in Russia, high doses were used to cure DP/DR.


But if the bio-availability was much less, it would not work as an opioid overdose medication. It must be the same does that they have deemed effective and safe


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

The bioavailability is same as IM


----------

